# Half-Life 2 crashes at initial loading screen



## CrazyJ230 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey TSF, first off thanks for the site and all the help. I've come to have great respect for all of you and always recommend my friends to your site. I'm going to give you a complete breakdown, probably more than you need (sorry), so here it goes. 
I installed HL2 and Steam about 3 weeks ago from an original copy I bought in 2005. The install went smooth when no problems or hang ups. Being on dial-up, I began updating Steam, which took about 6 hours. Seeing the size of the file updates once logged in (2 GB), I had to wait till this last weekend to borrow a high-speed connection. Upon completing the first HL2 update, which actually was about 1.3 GB, I started the program which gave me a "The memory at '0x12acz47f' referenced memory at '0x0cd5b018'. The Memory could not be 'read'" error message and crashed. I understand that this message normally spawns from a hardware conflict.
The crash occurs during the initial blurred background loading screen. Here's exactly what happens: I go to start HL2 (whether offline or online, it makes no difference). My monitor syncs, proceeded by the traditional HL2 blurred background loading screen. After about 30 seconds, my monitor re-syncs, followed by a short black screen (maybe 2-3 seconds) and back to the blurred loading screen. Within 45 seconds of the re-sync, is when the mem error message pops up and forces me to kill HL2.
I checked the Steam forums and realized I had forgotten to "verify the integrity of the game cache" in Steam, which I proceeded to do so. After the verification, I had another 260 MB update ready which I downloaded. After that 2nd update, I verified again, with no problems or additions this time. Once again I proceeded to start HL2, getting the same mem read error. (NOTE: The game files fragmentation is only 13%, well under the playable limit, but I will defrag it as soon as I can log back in. Being on dial-up, I can't log in due to the overwhelming Christmas load).
Checking back into the Steam Forums, I started messing with msconfig, trying to eliminate the source of the mem error.
Here are my steps for msconfig: of course in normal mode I get the mem error. With all startup programs disable but all services enabled, I continue with the mem error. The same goes with disabling all startup items and NON-Microsoft services. Upon disabling ALL services and startup items, once the game gets past the second syncing of the monitor, it looks as if it has frozen. Bringing up Taskmanager at this point shows the HL2.exe is "running" and a HL2 No Sound message is also "running". NOTE: The game nor error message ever move to the "Not Responding" mode and ending either process (HL2.exe or the HL2 no sound error) kills the game. Through trial and error I determined that on the Microsoft Service "Plug and Play" needs to be active in order to load my sound drivers. So, I disabled all startup items, services and Microsoft services except "Plug and Play" and the three "essential" Microsoft Services: DCOM Server Processor Launcher, Remote Procedure Call (RPC), and RPC Locator. Starting HL2 like this still gives me the mem error message.
I started working with the PC in this manor, with only "Plug and Play" enabled and noticed that I still had a few "processes" running in Taskmanager under the "Processes" sections. There were still 10 processes running including 2 from the AVG 2011. I ended those 2 and started HL2 to no avail. There were 8 other processes running, but only two that I could identify: Explorer.exe and Taskmanager.exe. The other six are as follows in order: svchost.exe, svchost.exe (yes, there's two of them), lsass.exe, services.exe, winlogon.exe, csrss.exe, and smss.exe

Acer Veriton 3600GT
Intel Celeron D 2.66GHz
512MB DDR PC3200, Unregistered, Non-ECC
Intel 82865G 64MB (can set up to 128MB)
Windows XP, Service Pack 2

All of my drivers are current as of this month. I think it might be a conflict the integrated Intel video except that I've have successfully played HL2 on 2 other systems both with integrated Intel video, and aside from being sluggish, ran fine. But those were both older (2002-2003) Dell Dimension 2400s.
I just backed up my system after nuking a virus last week, so I'm willing to go to extremes to correct this :4-gun:. I'd just reformat if we went to far. Being an Acer Veriton, I would have to basically buy a new case (since this is low profile), a new power supply (factory is only 200w), and the video card, just to upgrade the video.

Thanks TSF,

ray:ray:I SHALL DO AS YOU COMMANDray:ray:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi CrazyJ230,

Download and burn this Memory tester to test your systems RAM.
http://www.memtest.org/download/4.10/memtest86+-4.10.iso.zip

Once burnt to a CD keep it in your CD/DVD drive and reboot your PC. Then when prompted press anykey to load the program. Its a simple program that will automatically run a basic test. You will notice f there are any RAM errors.

On a side note, the Intel 82865G 64MB will start HL2 but it probably wont be playable. Just because the PC is newer than your other ones doesn't mean its more powerful.


----------



## CrazyJ230 (Dec 3, 2010)

The mem test passed, everything o.k. And this Acer out performs my Dimensions on every level, tried and true. I'm still running dozens of programs I've had for years and whereas I would have to run them at the bare minimum on my Dimensions I can max them out on here. But to clarify, the Intel 82865G 64MB, should start it without a mem conflict?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

The most common problems with memory related issues and the source engine (HL2, TF2, LFD) that ive found can be related to a few things.

1) Corrupt Pagefile.
Go to Control Panel > System > Advanced > Performance > Advanced > Virtual Memory and disable pagefile, reboot your PC. This will delete the pagefile from your system, then go back into the Virtual memory and set the amount to twice your RAM (1GB or 1000MB) and reboot again. This should remove all pagefile faults from your system.

2) Also since the latest Source update some Intel Integrated users have experienced problems. It seems to be with the 945 Chipsets but can apply to others.
In steam right-click HL2 and select properties > Set Launch Options.
Add the following to the box.

```
+mat_bumpmap 0 +mat_picmip 2
```


----------



## CrazyJ230 (Dec 3, 2010)

did everything you suggested with no change. tried it with your changes and limiting MS Services to plug and play with no startup items with no change. any other suggestions?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You can force the game to run in DirectX 8.1 (Default is DX9) this will drastically reduce graphics quality and disable some hardware features which may allow you to play. 
In the launch options add -dxlevel 81 before any other command.


----------

